# Brilliant idea!



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

I just had an epiphany. Uber should change the ping algorithm to match driver rating to pax rating. 5* drivers get first crack at 5* pax. Likewise, instead of kicking drivers off for low ratings, just give them pax no higher than their rating. A 3* pax deserves a 3* driver


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Is it that since there are no 3 rated drivers the 3 rated passengers will never get picked up? Is that the point?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I picked up a 3.6* pax a few weeks ago; short $23 ride ... but I got a $300 tip. Pax was ultra grateful that I picked him up; 2 previous drivers cancelled on him. Generally, unless I've personally given the pax a 1-2* rating, I'll p/u all pax ... though that has bit me in the arse once or twice.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I picked up a 3.6* pax a few weeks ago; short $23 ride ... but I got a $300 tip. Pax was ultra grateful that I picked him up; 2 previous drivers cancelled on him. Generally, unless I've personally given the pax a 1-2* rating, I'll p/u all pax ... though that has bit me in the arse once or twice.


$300 tip?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> $300 tip?


yep ... couple of 5th row tickets valued at $185/each ... I wanted to go to the show anyway and wasn't planning on shelling out for the 5th row seats ... but my g/f was thrilled with the awesome seats ... so I'd consider them "same as cash"; since I didn't have outlay any cash to a gig I was going to go to anyway. Similarly, when a restaurant owner hands me a gift card for his restaurant; or any other business owner hands me a gift card for their biz ... it's all cash to me ... 'cause if I don't use it myself, I can always parlay it for something else... sometimes even for cash


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

One time I got an orange and doughnut as tips... Same as cash!


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't want no stinking 5* newbie rider - they don't know how tip.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't want no stinking 5* newbie rider - they don't know how tip.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Personally, I think it would be useful to see the average rating the pax has given drivers. If they give every driver a 3, there's a problem. (the problem may be they just don't understand how a rideshare company interprets ratings -- it's the only rating system I know of where 4/5 stars is considered very bad).


----------

